# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Char (10) function not working

## saigalp

I have attached a sample file where I want to concatenate data in colums A2:H2 into one column with line breaks. But CHAR(10) function alonwith CONCATENATE is not working. I have formatted the destination cell for wrap text. Please help.

----------


## Andrew-R

You need to use CHAR(10) and CHAR(13):

=A2 & CHAR(10) & CHAR(13) & B2 & CHAR(10) & CHAR(13) & C2 & CHAR(10) & CHAR(13) & D2 & CHAR(10) & CHAR(13) & E2 & CHAR(10) & CHAR(13) & F2 & CHAR(10) & CHAR(13) & G2 & CHAR(10) & CHAR(13) & H2

----------


## saigalp

Sorry, Andrew-R, but this also does not work. I need to have the data in the form  of a address label in one colummn. Concatenate is working but line break function is not working.

----------


## vlady

how about???
=CONCATENATE(A2,CHAR(10),B2,CHAR(10),C2,Char(10),D2,char(10),E2,char(10),F2,char(10),G2)
wrap the cell then adjust the width of the column, center justified,center align.

----------


## vlady

if that doesn't work try this one.

say =CONCATENATE(A3,"@",B3,"@",C3)
instead of the @ sign press alt+enter so the formula will become like below

=CONCATENATE(A3,"
",B3,"
",C3)

alt+enter will force the breaks.
so oo... 

then if this is what you want just fill down the column.

----------


## Marcol

I see no reason why you can't get CHAR(10) to work when the cell is formatted to wrap unless your column width is less than the width of the longest cell to be concatenated.

Taking the above solutions a step further this will discount blank cells.


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## saigalp

Thanks for the solution. Works perfectly.

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------

Thanks for the reply.

----------


## Marcol

This might save you a little typing. 
Drag the formula in A7 down, and in B7 across then down.

The result is in column H

----------


## saigalp

O.K. Thanks.

----------


## Hassansayed

many thanks vlady
wrap works with me :Smilie:  ... Shift+R improves the quality ** this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.

----------


## baby95120

Im using Excel 14.7.7 and CHAR(10) function is not working to put cells on different lines.  I tried wrap text.  Please help

----------


## sandy666

@ baby95120
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## hutchinscruff

I struggled for quite a while and none of this seemed to work for me at all until I discovered the following:

Unless the cell's format has been set to word wrap, Excel will not display the contents of the cell with its newlines but just as one single line of text without newlines. 
As soon as I changed the format to word wrap suddenly all the newlines I'd inserted with CHAR(10) etc. . appeared.
What make this less obvious to spot is that if you enter text into a field with newlines (using Alt-Enter), Excel automatically sets the format of the cell to word wrap.

----------

